# Backhaus recordings



## Bogdan (Sep 12, 2014)

I just realized I don't have any Backhaus; what are his best recordings? Thanks!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I know that his Beethoven sonatas are highly regarded. IIRC, he recorded the full cycle twice. 

But I've never heard them, so I can't offer any personal insights.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the Beethoven pno concerti w/him. enjoyable.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bogdan said:


> I just realized I don't have any Backhaus; what are his best recordings? Thanks!


The (post war) mono hammerklavier slow movement. The Brahms Second concerto with Shuricht. The Moonlight Sonata (mono)

His style in some "core" music is so sui generis I can't recommend it, but I would say you should try it. I'm thinking of the (mono) last three Beethoven sonatas and the recording of late Brahms from the 1930s, there's an excellent transfer on Naxos. He's anti-romantic, as if he's just dismissing any idea that this music is deep in any way. It's not just matter of fact like Gulda, it's like he's disdainful, scornful of the music. I find it fascinating.

Many of his recordings are disappointing, too stolid, probably recorded too late.


----------



## VioLot (Oct 4, 2014)

I personally think his Brahms 2nd pianoconcerto is one of the best performances of this work conductor was Karl Böhm.


----------

